

Chrome adds experimental extension permission API - abraham
https://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/trunk/experimental.permissions.html

======
cmorrisrsg
I like this, supposing that it lets extensions request permissions at the
point when the user tries to do something requiring the permission, rather
than at install time. At install time, the user has no idea why the extension
needs a permission, and for the user's use-case it might not even need it. The
extension has to ask for maximum permissions from the beginning.

This should make it easier for the user to gauge privacy lost vs. feature
gained, rather than having to make essentially a brand trust decision from the
start.

